# XPERIA Z2 (avatar) rumors or real



## root.king (Sep 14, 2013)

source : Specs leak for the Sony Xperia Z2, code named Avatar

 A
source claiming to be close to the situation (no, not the Jersey Shore cast member) revealed what he says are the specs to the Sony Xperia Z2(C770X). The phone is code named Avatar and is equipped with a 5.2 inch IGZO Triluminuous Display with a 500ppi pixel density. If true, this would top the current industry leader, which is the 468ppi on the 4.7 inch HTC One. The silicon inside the phone would be the Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 MSM8974 Chipset and a multitasker's wet dream, 3GB of RAM, would be on board. The 20.7MP rear-facing camera would support 4K video capture and a 3200mAh cell would keep the lights on. And the Sony Xperia Z2 would give you a break as it said to run on Android 4.4 Kit Kat. Expect the new model to be on display at CES 2014 where it will have some pretty big shoes to fill.
Thanks, Anonymous Tipster!

source : Technology Blogs Simplified: Sony Xperia Z2(C770X) codenamed Avatar Specifications Leak Out


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 14, 2013)

Not yet interested...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2013)

True or not but I am seeing days where your phone will be powerful than your PC..


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> True or not but I am seeing days where your phone will be powerful than your PC..



Not happening anytime soon. I doubt the Snapdragon 800 can even beat a P4 HT.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> True or not but I am seeing days where your phone will be powerful than your PC..



Not gonna happen anytime soon though.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

Nowadays Mobile makers push so many impressive features on such a tiny device, hoping that it will prey on the competitor's top end model.



> The 20.7MP rear-facing camera would support 4K video capture


4K? That's madness!


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 4K? That's madness!



4k tv not cheaper
storage medias are not cheap
broadband for streaming 4k not cheaper
then why pushing 4k bandwagon coming so soon


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, what else they can do to make something unique ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Well, what else they can do to make something unique ?



did u see note 3 announcement, they did a spec bump and a single software customisation saying dot, circle, box. 
iphone 5s 
and they sell millions


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> True or not but I am seeing days where your phone will be powerful than your PC..



Infact it will never happen...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

Z1 is not properly launched yet & now Z2


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 16, 2013)

Z2 will be coming in April 2014, not anytime soon


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

Sony is in hurry... Let people enjoy Z1.. otherwise they will get angry as _they are gonna spend fortune_ on Z1 & sony will announce Z2...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Sony is in hurry... Let people enjoy Z1.. otherwise they will get angry as _they are gonna spend fortune_ on Z1 & sony will announce Z2...



If that'd have been the case then Samsung would have been hit the most.

One of my friend told me a joke over Samsung which I'd like to share.

"Bhai S1,S2,S3 to rail coaches (nos) hote hain, phone to iPhone hota hai.." I was like wtf lol.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> If that'd have been the case then Samsung would have been hit the most.
> 
> One of my friend told me a joke over Samsung which I'd like to share.
> 
> "Bhai S1,S2,S3 to rail coaches (nos) hote hain, phone to iPhone hota hai.." I was like wtf lol.



lol...

But sammy at least keeps 1 year for a flagship...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> 4k tv not cheaper
> storage medias are not cheap
> broadband for streaming 4k not cheaper
> then why pushing 4k bandwagon coming so soon



*i.imgur.com/fOU47yhs.png

I second that...


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

In other news u can expect Sammy's Smartwatch 2 earlier than expected in CES 2014 or MWC 2014
Samsung Galaxy Gear 2 coming sooner than expected: Report

On topic: Flagship's are meant to be last at least an year but it is not in the case for Nokia or Sony


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Infact it will never happen...


Well, it will happen but other way, your phone will be your PC, you carry it around. When you need full fledge PC, attach it to a Monitor or something and you have full PC.. I saw a device which is a phone without screen and comes with numerous attachments, which makes it 15" laptop,20" and 10" tablet, 6" phablet and  then normal small touch phone. I wish I had more information about it but that guy is filthy rich so ..sometimes its not easy to get information from him as he loves to show off  a lot but hiding details to keep them unique to him.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> lol...
> 
> But *sammy at least keeps 1 year for a flagship*...



same with Apple


----------

